# Defect in rifling of new PK380



## Ok94 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello everyone, this is my first post here. I’ve been reading various discussions the past year and decided I should join to get some help for myself. 

So I bought my wife her first gun the other day. It’s the Walther PK380 and don’t know how I missed it at the shop but I got it home, field stripped it and began to clean it. Once I cleaned it I looked down the barrel and noticed a fairly noticeable chip/nick on one of the lands of the rifling. I’ve attached a few photos. I’ve emailed Walther and it in contact with a rep and sent him these pictures. I asked him what I should do and he said he would get back to me with information on a shipping label and what my next steps would be. Fast forward a few days, I have not heard back from him nor can I get in touch with him for some reason. So regardless of the poor customer service or lack there of it PLEASE someone tell me does this barrel need to be replaced? Or is it good to shoot with?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd give it a few more days to see if the return labels arrive. They might just ship you a barrel if you gave them your address. If they don't, just contact CS again and ask for a supervisor. Write their name down and contact information. Tell them exactly when you called. They can easily find the call and retrain the agent who dealt with you. Walther has a good reputation and certainly wants to keep it that way. I'm reasonably certain you'll be made happy.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Whoa OP! I don't think I ever remember seeing that on a new gun.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hopefully they’ll just send you a new barrel. Had a similar barrel deformity on a SCCY that I bought new, they just sent me a new barrel.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

That looks really weird for a new gun.

It looks like some kind of tooling mistake.

Oh by the way welcome to the forum from AZ.


----------

